
How I Built a $700/mo Income Stream (correct link) - ibliskavka
https://medium.com/@ibliskavka/how-i-built-a-700-mo-income-stream-ad63c9a9ec12
======
ibliskavka
Super awkward - I posted this 3 days ago with the wrong link...

~~~
sharemywin
What did you use to develop it?

~~~
ibliskavka
C# targeting Windows Universal Platform. Using AWS for server-side: S3,
CloudFront, Route53, Lambda, SQS, DynamoDB, API Gateway. Using HockeyApp for
crash analysis.

